# South Florida Trails Renting Horses



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

I've never been to any of these, but perhaps you can find one here that is a fit.

Florida Horseback Riding and Guided Trail Rides


----------



## highline (Jan 13, 2016)

American Horse Trails in Southwest Ranches does trail rides. I believe they are guided. And there was an "outfitter" of sorts that did some trail rides in Tree Tops County park a few years back. We ran into them a few times while riding the trails there.


----------



## inspirehope (Nov 9, 2015)

Thank you ReiningCatsandDogs. This looks like a great resource. And thank you highline. I will look into Southwest Ranches.


----------

